# How-To Article: Replacing the EGR valve on a '91 240sx



## techtalk (Jun 8, 2011)

Happy Friday ladies and gents!

I've recently replaced the EGR valve on a customer's 1991 240sx (the thing was in immaculate condition too!) so I've decided to post up a handy dandy DIY article for you 240 owners and fans 

1. Remove the nuts which attach the EGR tube and/or the BP tube to the EGR valve (refer to this 240sx EGR diagram).

2. Unscrew the mounting bolts and remove the heat shield plate from the EGR control valve.

3. Tag and disconnect the EGR vacuum hose(s).

4. Unscrew the mounting bolts and remove the EGR control valve.

To install:

5. Install the EGR valve assembly with mounting bolts (torque retaining bolts EVENLY) to intake manifold location.

6. Connect all vacuum hoses and install the heat shield if so equipped.

7. Connect EGR tube or BP tube to the EGR valve if so equipped. 

8. You're done! :idhitit:


----------

